# TOY DRIVE IN ORANGE COUNTY DEC 8TH HOSTED BY CLASSICS & TEMPTATION CAR CLUB



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

FREE TO THE PUBLIC.... COME ON OUT & SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE..... FOR FURTHER INFO SEE FLYER & CONTACT NUMBERS....


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Do u guys got a Dj?


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

yes we do bro...



colorbarmateo said:


> Do u guys got a Dj?


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Cool thanks!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

:thumbsup:*..............................TTT................*:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

SAVE THE DATE....


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

TTT *Follow


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

*TTT**.......................................................*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

TTT :h5:


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

:wave: we got a good response & roll call.....


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

:wave:



djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

MrWorm714 said:


> :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

morning bump


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

:wave:



classic53 said:


> morning bump


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

qvo homie



UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

sunday bump


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Old Style will be there ..


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

CHENTE said:


> Old Style will be there ..


thank you for the support


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

No prob homie ...we are there ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

qvo homie & gracias.....:thumbsup:



CHENTE said:


> Old Style will be there ..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Qvo Mr.Worm


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

whats up homie... see you guys on the 8th:thumbsup:



CHENTE said:


> Qvo Mr.Worm


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## 65 Impala East LA (Jan 18, 2009)

T T T


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

sunday night bump


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

:thumbsup:



classic53 said:


> sunday night bump


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

MrWorm714 said:


> FREE TO THE PUBLIC.... COME ON OUT & SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE..... FOR FURTHER INFO SEE FLYER & CONTACT NUMBERS....


HELPING BRIGHTEN THE KIDS CHRISTMAS


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

MrWorm714 said:


> yes we do bro...


Music, beautiful cars , and more!

Then for sure it's going to be a wonderful show


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fgb62 (Mar 31, 2010)

DECENTES will be there!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

bump for the homies from Temptations :thumbsup:


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

:thumbsup:


OC Lady said:


> Music, beautiful cars , and more!
> 
> Then for sure it's going to be a wonderful show


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

qvo :thumbsup:



fgb62 said:


> DECENTES will be there!!


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

:thumbsup:



rnaudin said:


> bump for the homies from Temptations :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

This Sunday!
I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hope the wthr is good 4 tht day


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

see you there.....



OC Lady said:


> This Sunday!
> I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

:thumbsup:



laylo67 said:


> Hope the wthr is good 4 tht day


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

THIS SUNDAY ITS GOING DOWN HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

superiors o*c will b there .


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Good turn out :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice weather, good people, great cause:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice pics CWPLANTE


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING OUT & MAKING OUR TOYDRIVE A GREAT SUCCESS IT COULDNT OF HAPPENED WITHOUT THE SUPPORT OF OUR FELLOW LOWRIDER GENTE AGAIN THANK YOU... TEMPTATION CAR CLUB


----------



## Silva_Photography (Dec 5, 2013)

Here are a few pictures I took, click the link below for more















































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741852.547567801976492&type=1&l=91bdac9d8e


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

TEMPTATION O*C & CLASSICS CAR CLUBS REPRESENTING


----------



## fgb62 (Mar 31, 2010)

Firme Show!!


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

thx for coming out...



fgb62 said:


> Firme Show!!


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

Great pictures. Seems like LIL has many photographers 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

